# Omnisphere - how to add vibrato to a patch?



## SomeGuy (Jun 30, 2018)

Synth newb here. I'm recording a lead part with the Omnisphere preset "Glide Lead" and it sounds great, but I wish it had vibrato controls assigned to the mod wheel to add some interest on long sustained notes.

Anyone care to walk me through how to program vibrato into omnisphere patches that dont have it?


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 30, 2018)

I would just go to the modulation window. Try setting the source to LFO1 and setting the Depth slider to about 40-60%.

MAKE SURE you set the target to Oscillator/Pitch (fine) and the target parameter in the center. (should already default to center I think!)

MAIN PAGE EDIT: Your LFO1: rate is set to around 50% and the depth can be like 30% and use the sine wave and adjust to 'free'.

Set next source to wheel (the modulation wheel) setting the depth at 40-60% and then set the target parameter to "LFO1 Depth".


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! For sure I'm on the right track thanks to your help. I used LFO1 to control fine pitch, and the depth is controlled by the mod wheel. However, is it possible to make it more "vocal" like vibrato where the pitch variation isn't even between sharp and flat? I would like it to not go so flat, but using a sine wave its even between flat and sharp. Browsing through the other LFO shapes, nothing seemed to have the effect I want where its not totally even.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 30, 2018)

Sine Wave less Depth and adjust the rate by ear.
Do this on Omni or if your mod wheel has 0-127, adjust by ear, usually a 35-60%.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes. Exactly. Are you trying to get a tremolo effect as well as Vibrato? Did you check any of the patches that have what you like in it already (any of the Symphony of voice patches for example) and you could study the settings. Heres an old GearSllutz thread that might help.

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/ele...732530-those-funky-80s-synth-modulations.html


----------

